# Kona Honzo ESD 2022



## JohnKuh (13. Dezember 2021)

Hallöchen,

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand Mut machen bzw. kann mir weiter helfen...
Ich bin an oben genanntem Rad interessiert. Leider ist es bei allen mir bekannten Händlern bereits ausverkauft.
Ich benötige die Größe XL und das macht es noch schwieriger.
Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es überhaupt noch einmal rein kommt oder ob "ausverkauft" in diesem Fall bedeutet, Sie warten generell noch auf die Lieferung. 
Ich meine es handelt sich ja um ein 2022 Model.

Hat hier jemand tieferen Einblick oder kennt sich besser aus?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße Sven


----------



## zymnokxx (13. Dezember 2021)

Frag Mal @Maigun, der warte auch schon auf seins und hat einen Aufbau-Faden. Vielleicht hat er Tipps bzgl. Bestellung.

Ich finde den Rahmen auch klasse und drücke dir die Daumen, dass du einen bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnKuh (14. Dezember 2021)

OK, danke Dir da schaue ich mal nach.
Ich hatte gestern dann noch quer durch Deutschland telefoniert und leider immer mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Ein Shop meinte dann ich müsste wohl dann schon das 2023er Modell bestellen.
Selbst bei Kona kann man wohl keins mehr in XL abrufen.


----------



## Maigun (14. Dezember 2021)

meins als Rahmenset soll 04/05 in 22 kommen, hab ich bei Hibike bestellt. Würde die Shops weiter beobachten und falls irgendwo eins auftaucht sofort zuschlagen (Bike-Boarder wäre da noch weit oben in der Liste bei mir). Es gibt noch einen weiteren Aufbauthread von @Quentin90 und der scheint jobmäßig näher an Kona dran zu sein, vielleicht kann der dir ja helfen.


----------



## JohnKuh (14. Dezember 2021)

Schaut leider schlecht aus, sowohl von Hibike, als auch von Biker-Boarder habe ich absagen bekommen.
Hibike teilte mir sogar mit, dass Sie das Honzo ESD für das Modelljahr 2023 gar nicht mehr bekommen.
Biker-Boarder sagte, dass mit einer Nachlieferung nicht zu rechnen ist...

Langsam aber sicher werde ich den Wunsch wohl begraben, kann ja die Shops weiter durchsuchen...


----------



## metalbks (14. Dezember 2021)

Grösster Occasions-Markt für Biker | Traildevils
					

Kaufe und Verkaufe Bikes, Parts, Zubehör und Anderes im besten Neu & Occasions-Markt für Biker.




					traildevils.ch
				




Da gibts ein gebrauchtes XL. Wirste halt abholen müssen aus der Schweiz.


----------



## JohnKuh (14. Dezember 2021)

Ähm, naja...Ich will bestimmt nicht undankbar sein oder so. 😳
Aber es ist das 2021er Model und mir etwas zu weit. Ich komme aus Potsdam.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Verlinkung.


----------



## zymnokxx (18. Dezember 2021)

Wie unterscheiden sind 2021er und 2022er? Geometrie oder nur Farbe?


----------



## Maigun (18. Dezember 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Wie unterscheiden sind 2021er und 2022er? Geometrie oder nur Farbe?


Nur Farbe


----------



## digo (19. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe meinen Honzo ESD Rahmen  bei Bonzai Cycle Werx (USA) letzte December vorbestellt und im April erhalten. (Modell 2021). Preis lag es bei 700USD und mit Zoll und Versand war es günstiger als die europäische Listenpreis...In Europa war kein einzelnen Rahmen erhältlich bzw. waren alle schon vorab verkauft...


----------



## JohnKuh (18. Januar 2022)

So....
Nun hat sich einer der Shops, welche ich im November kontaktiert hatte, gemeldet.
Tatsächlich ist noch ein Honzo ESD aus 2022 auftreiben bzw. abrufen. 😃
Ich hoffe Samstag kann ich es bereits abholen.

Vielen Dank an alle die versucht haben zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevie8 (18. Januar 2022)

Ansonsten bei Marino nachbauen lassen...


----------



## Maigun (18. Januar 2022)

JohnKuh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Samstag kann ich es bereits abholen


Wir/*ich* will Bilder sehen  (Nicht, weil ich das nicht glaube – sondern weil mir das ESD gefällt.)


----------



## JohnKuh (18. Januar 2022)

Na abwarten, es ist ja ein XL mit der "Sharkfin"...
Aber versprochen, es kommt mind. ein Bild. 👍


----------



## JohnKuh (29. Januar 2022)

Hallöchen,

ich bin nun etwas mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen und das immer mit einem lächeln im Gesicht.
Ein Bild hatte ich bisher noch nicht gemacht, aber der Händler war so freundlich an einem sonnigen Tag vor der Abholung ein paar Bilder zu machen. Hier ist mal eins davon...


----------



## JGU197 (3. April 2022)

Habe mein Rahmenkit auch auf Hibike vorbestellt, dort sollte es Ende Mai kommen in XL


----------



## PaddyKN (10. August 2022)

Ich "hijacke" diesen Thread mal für eine technische Frage zum Honzo ESD Rahmen; genauer gesagt zu den modularen dropouts. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit wie vielen NM diese Schrauben angezogen werden sollten? Gibts da Vorgaben. Ich konnte dazu nix finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (22. September 2022)

Fertig


----------



## Maigun (22. September 2022)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Fertig


Aah cool viel Spass mit der Gerät … vorne im Cockpitbereich noch einmal Gold aufgegriffen würde glaub deinem Bike auch gut stehen.


----------



## MartinRa (22. September 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Aah cool viel Spass mit der Gerät … vorne im Cockpitbereich noch einmal Gold aufgegriffen würde glaub deinem Bike auch gut stehen.


muss zugeben bis auf die Dropper (meine oneup 150er war zu kurz) stammt alles aus meinem Fully, hab mir also Bezüglich der Farbauswahl keine Gedanken gemacht


----------



## Maigun (22. September 2022)

Und jetzt ist’s ’ne 180er oder 200er Stütze bei welcher Rahmengröße?
Spacer, Aheadcap oder Griffklemmen wäre ja kein allzu großer Aufwand  ist aber nur so eine Idee von mir musst natürlich gar nix außer vielleicht shredden damit.


----------



## MartinRa (22. September 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist’s ’ne 180er oder 200er Stütze bei welcher Rahmengröße?
> Spacer, Aheadcap oder Griffklemmen wäre ja kein allzu großer Aufwand  ist aber nur so eine Idee von mir musst natürlich gar nix außer vielleicht shredden damit.


eine gebrauchte 170er, Rahmen ist ein XL.

Freu mich schon auf den First Ride


----------



## MartinRa (23. September 2022)

Noch ein paar.


----------



## peppaman (11. Oktober 2022)

Hi Kollegen,
durch einen Zufall hat es bei mir auch endlich geklappt und heute war New-Bike-Ride-Day.

Das Honzo löst mein 2002er Explosif ab. D.h. es gab viele neue Eindrücke.


Der Trail - da war ich seit fast 10 Jahren nicht mehr, vor den Fluten und Stürmen
erste Dropperpost
erstes eigenes 29er
Federweg über 80mm 
Geo natürlich - hat aber mega Spass gemacht
neue Pedale von HT - tatsächlich eine tolle Mischung aus Shimano/Time = gute Entscheidung

Der Rest ist noch komplett original. Mal sehen ob was noch getauscht wird.



Habe noch einen  27,5+ LR bereit liegen mit Carbonfelgen und Tune Naben - leider fehlt noch der passende Freilaufkörper.

Bei Fragen, immer her damit.

Weitere Fotos folgen mit weiteren Ausfahrten.

Bis denne also -  viel Spass mit euren Honzos - cheers 🍻

Andreas


----------



## Maigun (12. Oktober 2022)

peppaman schrieb:


> Hi Kollegen,
> durch einen Zufall hat es bei mir auch endlich geklappt und heute war New-Bike-Ride-Day.
> 
> Das Honzo löst mein 2002er Explosif ab. D.h. es gab viele neue Eindrücke.
> ...


Schöllerhof  „Kante“ g'fahren(?) 
Wie groß/SL bist/hast du ist ein M? Wie fühlt sich für dich der Reach an, bist bestimmt bisher auf viel kürzeren Bikes unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## MX-Bubu (14. Oktober 2022)

Bei Hibike sind Bike und Rahmen grad mit 20% Off im Angebot:
Rahmen
Bike


----------



## Rynee (21. Oktober 2022)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> Bei Hibike sind Bike und Rahmen grad mit 20% Off im Angebot:
> Rahmen
> Bike


mittlerweile ist das Bike dort schon ausverkauft, und der XL Rahmen auch.
Aber biker-boarder hat nachgezogen, und hat ebenfalls den L Rahmen und das L Bike um 20% vergünstigt:








						Kona Honzo ESD, gloss grape purple | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Kona Honzo ESD bestellen. Größen: M // 38 cm | L // 42 cm, SKU: 2979084




					www.biker-boarder.de
				



allerdings ist der Versand dort teurer als bei hibike (zumindest für den Rahmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (21. Oktober 2022)

Rynee schrieb:


> mittlerweile ist das Bike dort schon ausverkauft, und der XL Rahmen auch.
> Aber biker-boarder hat nachgezogen, und hat ebenfalls den L Rahmen und das L Bike um 20% vergünstigt:
> 
> 
> ...


Dann werden demnächst ja einige selbstaufgebaute ESDs bald rumfahren, vielleicht erblickt man ja das ein/oder andere evtl. hier


----------



## MX-Bubu (21. Oktober 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Dann werden demnächst ja einige selbstaufgebaute ESDs bald rumfahren, vielleicht erblickt man ja das ein/oder andere evtl. hier


Wie ist der Stand bei deinem? Ist ja momentan recht ruhig...


----------



## Maigun (21. Oktober 2022)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> Wie ist der Stand bei deinem? Ist ja momentan recht ruhig...



ums ganz genau zu beschreiben, soweit:

Sattel soll noch ein anderer kommen, als der welcher gerade drauf ist. Wird hoffentlich bald geliefert – schon ewig im Rückstand.
Bremse soll noch mit vier purplefarbenen Teilen gepimpt werden, welche in der Pipeline feststecken.
Zug zur Sattelstütze muss noch verlegt werden, wo ich mit mir selbst bei Farbe Außenhülle noch am hadern bin (schwarz, gelb oder neongrün liegen da, will aber eigentlich eine andere Farbe).
Bremszüge müssen nochmals gekürzt werden.
Sealant muss noch in die Reifen gefüllt werden.
Reifen müssen noch aufgepumpt werden.
summa summarum = in etwa in einer Stunde erledigt 
(manche wissen vielleicht warum ich im Moment keine Eile hab, aber ist halt leider so)


----------



## MX-Bubu (21. Oktober 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> ums ganz genau zu beschreiben, soweit:
> 
> Sattel soll noch ein anderer kommen, als der welcher gerade drauf ist. Wird hoffentlich bald geliefert – schon ewig im Rückstand.
> Bremse soll noch mit vier purplefarbenen Teilen gepimpt werden, welche in der Pipeline feststecken.
> ...


Bin gespannt auf die Bilder, wenns dann fertig ist.
Ich bin auch schon wieder am umstricken...


----------



## Maigun (21. Oktober 2022)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf die Bilder, wenns dann fertig ist.
> Ich bin auch schon wieder am umstricken...



… cool, hast dir die andere Rahmengröße geholt?

_€€:_
Und Bilder dann natürlich.


----------



## MX-Bubu (21. Oktober 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> … cool, hast dir die andere Rahmengröße geholt?
> 
> _€€:_
> Und Bilder dann natürlich.


Nein, Test mit längerem Vorbau hat gezeigt, dass XL auch passen würde, aber nicht für das, wofür ich das Bike nutzen will.
Bilder gibt es, sofern es danach noch ansehnlich ist...


----------



## Maigun (21. Oktober 2022)

MX-Bubu schrieb:


> Nein, Test mit längerem Vorbau hat gezeigt, dass XL auch passen würde, aber nicht für das, wofür ich das Bike nutzen will.
> Bilder gibt es, sofern es danach noch ansehnlich ist...



… sollte/könnte man unter Galerie einen Faden eröffnen, welcher in etwa so heißt: »Zeigt her eure Kona Honzo ESD/ Honzo ST/ Big Honzo ST Aufbauten«


----------



## Rynee (21. Oktober 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> Dann werden demnächst ja einige selbstaufgebaute ESDs bald rumfahren, vielleicht erblickt man ja das ein/oder andere evtl. hier


Ja, wird bissl dauern, aber gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (28. Oktober 2022)

Sevus in die Runde.
Ich habe meinen Aufbau auch fertig. Eigentlich war es nur Teile umschrauben vom Honzo ST ans Honzo ESD. Bremsleitung und Schaltzug mussten 7cm länger werden.
Jetzt mal mein kleiner subjektiver Eindruck.
Bin ich erst eine Runde um den Chiemsee und auf Homtrails gerollt und frage mich, ob Rahmengröße L die richtige Entscheidung war bei 181cm, 85,5cm Schrittlänge. Etwas verspielter hätte ich es mir vorgestellt, da der Hinterbau identisch zum Honzo ST ist. Lenkwinkel passt mir voll gut, aber durch das lange Frontend gehen mir Manual/Wheelies und hohe Bunny Hops nicht mehr so leicht von der Hand. Vielleicht bin ich nach 4 Wochen coronabedingter Bikeabstinenz auch nicht ganz fit.
Wenn mir jetzt jemand einen Rahmen in M im Tausch anbieten würde, ich würde es aktuell machen.

Ich werde erstmal Trails wie Fleckalmtrail und Lisi Osl Trail fahren gehen, vielleicht im Vergleich zu meinem Meta AM HT Stahlrahmen und meinem YT Tues Downhiller, wenn es vom Gefühl und Geschwindigkeit genau dazwischen ist, bleibt es bei L.

Grüße vom Chiemsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinRa (6. November 2022)

Durch Mittelhandbruch leider erst heute die erste Ausfahrt und das nur auf leichten Trails, aber selbst dort trotz extremer Geo sehr feines Fahrverhalten, geht auch richtig gut bergauf selbst wenns richtig steil wird.


----------



## Stille-mitleser (26. November 2022)

Hey Grüße Kona gemeinde 
hier ein paar Eindrücke von meiner Trail Rakete. 
zur Zeit wieder mit Flat padels unterwegs und seit neustem mit Garmin am Rahmen. 
Kann nur bestätigen was MartinRa schreibt .... unglaublich effektiv im uphill.


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (26. November 2022)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Sevus in die Runde.
> Ich habe meinen Aufbau auch fertig. Eigentlich war es nur Teile umschrauben vom Honzo ST ans Honzo ESD. Bremsleitung und Schaltzug mussten 7cm länger werden.
> Jetzt mal mein kleiner subjektiver Eindruck.
> Bin ich erst eine Runde um den Chiemsee und auf Homtrails gerollt und frage mich, ob Rahmengröße L die richtige Entscheidung war bei 181cm, 85,5cm Schrittlänge. Etwas verspielter hätte ich es mir vorgestellt, da der Hinterbau identisch zum Honzo ST ist. Lenkwinkel passt mir voll gut, aber durch das lange Frontend gehen mir Manual/Wheelies und hohe Bunny Hops nicht mehr so leicht von der Hand. Vielleicht bin ich nach 4 Wochen coronabedingter Bikeabstinenz auch nicht ganz fit.
> ...


Ich habe mir den Rahmen jetzt nochmal in M bestellt, dann kann ich back to back testen.


----------



## Maigun (26. November 2022)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Rahmen jetzt nochmal in M bestellt, dann kann ich back to back testen.


bin ich auf dein Feedback echt gespannt.


----------



## Maigun (26. November 2022)

Meins ist auch 99.7% fertig, ich selbst bin aber leider immer noch außer Gefecht gesetzt.

Mal ein paar Eindrücke davon:







SSP w/ Coil Forke (160mm) w/ mech. Scheibenbremse.
(Leider kein vollständiges Bild vong Antriebseite)

Gelbe Dropper-Post Außenhülle hatte ich auch erst vor, dann Neongrün, dann Grün jetzt Purple g'worden


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (26. November 2022)

@ Maigun 
Welche Rahmengröße fährst du und was wird der Einsatzzweck (mech. Bremsen sieht man ja selten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maigun (26. November 2022)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> @ Maigun
> Welche Rahmengröße fährst du und was wird der Einsatzzweck (mech. Bremsen sieht man ja selten)


Ist ein L-Rahmen ich bin 176cm @ 82cm SL. Soll für normales Trailgeballer mit Wurzelmassaker und Sprünge bisschen über 1m herhalten. Eigentlich auch das eine oder andere Enduro Rennen evtl. bestreiten. Dafür gibts aber mehrere Bikes bei mir die das könnten. Überlegung für den Aufbau war “Keep it Simple” darauf folgte ein “Keep it Silent” haha darum lautlose Onyx Naben, keine Schaltgeräusche kein Freilaufschnurren. Laufräder sind mit Vibrocore Felgen und haben zusätzlich Cushcore Inserts drin, wie fast alle meine Bikes. — Aber ich hab mir gleich einen zweiten Rahmen in M noch ins HRL gelegt, weil ich auch auf der Kippe zwischen beiden Rahmengrößen steh. Glaub aber erstmal dass L funktioniert könnte. Wenn nicht wird wahrscheinlich 1÷1 umgebaut. An den Bremse kommt noch ein anderes Teil dann ist es 100% fertig. Warum ich auf mechanisch gegangen bin, wegen der Einfachheit zuerst und dann hatte ich einfach auch Bock drauf die Klamper mal zu fahren. Ansonsten bin ich Maxima verwöhnt . Dann hab ich noch einen Bericht auf Hardtail Party gesehen und war vollends überzeugt das mal testen zu wollen …


----------



## Stille-mitleser (26. November 2022)

Wie sind eure eindrücke was die Downhill Performance angeht ? 

Hatte davor ein Rocky Mountain altitude 27,5 Zoll viele Jahre gefahren und muß gestehen daß es auf den gleichen homtrails abwärts schneller ist was strava mir beweist . Man muß schon bock drauf haben rupige trails damit runter zu knallen einfach ein puristisches lebensgefühl .

Da ich zukünftig mer Strecke fahren werde binn ich dennoch mit der Entscheidung ein Stahl hardtail zu fahren mega zufrieden .

Mein Gedanke ist noch da ich momentan crankbrothers Synthese E Laufradsatz fahre mit mer Speichen hinten als vorn aufgrund strärkerer Belastung ..... Das ich mir noch ein Laufrad hinten aufbaue mit den Speichen ( Schnüren ) für mer FLEX . Hab da noch ne Nabe rumliegen .


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (26. November 2022)

Downhill ist es super. Je schneller, desto wacher wird es! So lange man auf den Pedalen bleiben kann. Obwohl der Rahmen viel wegdämpft. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass da kein Aluhardtail ran kommt.


----------



## Stille-mitleser (26. November 2022)

ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Downhill ist es super. Je schneller, desto wacher wird es! So lange man auf den Pedalen bleiben kann. Obwohl der Rahmen viel wegdämpft. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass da kein Aluhardtail ran kommt.


Den Eindruck habe ich auch 
aber bei großen Wurzelteppichen ist die Bremswirkung schon stark gegeben. In den Bezug ist das fully einfach besser aber scheiß drauf man kann ni alles haben dafür verschleißen unsere Hinterbaumlager nicht mehr 💪💪💪


----------



## ThurgoodJenkins (26. November 2022)

Und der Dämpfer muss nicht zum Service


----------



## Maigun (26. November 2022)

Stille-mitleser schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist noch da ich momentan crankbrothers Synthese E Laufradsatz fahre mit mer Speichen hinten als vorn aufgrund strärkerer Belastung ..... Das ich mir noch ein Laufrad hinten aufbaue mit den Speichen ( Schnüren ) für mer FLEX . Hab da noch ne Nabe rumliegen .


Ich wollte zuerst auch einen Synthesis Laufradsatz aufbauen, würde hinten beim Hardtail immer 32 Loch Felgen bevorzugen. Breitere Reifen, weniger Luft, Insert wären meine erste Wahl.


ThurgoodJenkins schrieb:


> Downhill ist es super. Je schneller, desto wacher wird es! So lange man auf den Pedalen bleiben kann. Obwohl der Rahmen viel wegdämpft. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass da kein Aluhardtail ran kommt.


Spannend(!) bin ich mal gespannt wie sich das dann schlägt, weil ich hab noch ein Aluhardtail wo ich meine Bike-Buddys alle mit Fullys unterwegs auch ganz schön einheizen kann. Direkter Vergleich den ich hab wäre Bardino 2 versus H-3. Das H-3 ist etwas verspielter das Bardino dürfte etwa schneller sein.


----------



## MX-Bubu (28. November 2022)

Speichennippel und Ventile könnten noch Purple werden, wenn ich die Laufräder nicht doch noch einmal für was anderes brauche.
Ansonsten glaube ich, fürs erste bleibt es mal so wie es ist, nur die Reifen werden im Frühjahr wohl wieder gegen Dissector/Rekon getauscht.


----------



## icebreaker (1. Dezember 2022)

Maigun schrieb:


> An den Bremse kommt noch ein anderes Teil dann ist es 100% fertig. Warum ich auf mechanisch gegangen bin, wegen der Einfachheit zuerst und dann hatte ich einfach auch Bock drauf die Klamper mal zu fahren. …


Hi, schwelge auch mit dem Gedanken an eine Klamper oder eine Growtac. Fährst du die Love Lever oder andere Hebel?


----------



## Maigun (1. Dezember 2022)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Hi, schwelge auch mit dem Gedanken an eine Klamper oder eine Growtac. Fährst du die Love Lever oder andere Hebel?


Salü
An meinem Honzo sind die *Love Lever Compact* als Long Pull hier:








						Love Lever
					

The Love Lever is a lightweight long-pull brake lever designed for comfortable two-finger (Compact) or three-finger (2.5) operation. Dual sealed-cartridge bearings provide maximum power and rigidit…



					www.paulcomp.com
				



Das kennst du dann vermutlich:





ich fahr die als Einfinger-Bremse und werd die Griffweite nochmals etwas verändern/ näher an den Lenker bringen.
Der @Cpt_Oranksch hat die Growtac ganz aktuell in NL bei Just.Pedal bestellt, vielleicht kann er was zu berichten.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. Dezember 2022)

Bestellung war 1a dort, kann leider nur Bilder liefern, verbaut wird erst im Januar. Die "Macken" auf den Bildern sind Reflexionen, am Original ist nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icebreaker (1. Dezember 2022)

Schon schick, bin gespannt auf den Bericht von der ersten Ausfahrt. Allgemein hat man von beiden noch nichts schlechtes gehört und mit den PAUL Race Cantis war ich bei meinen Classic-Vintage-Hipster-Rädern immer mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (1. Dezember 2022)

icebreaker schrieb:


> Schon schick, bin gespannt auf den Bericht von der ersten Ausfahrt. Allgemein hat man von beiden noch nichts schlechtes gehört und mit den PAUL Race Cantis war ich bei meinen Classic-Vintage-Hipster-Rädern immer mehr als zufrieden.


Growtac sind nochmal deutlich günstiger, da Züge, Außenhüllen, vorderer Adapter schon mit dabei sind. Ersteindruck ist top und Justpedal hat superschnell verschickt.


----------



## digo (6. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Wollte mal noch meine Erfahrungen über die Honzo ESD schreiben. Bin 185cm und habe 82cm Schrittlänge, so passt Grösse L perfekt. Davor hatte ich einen Cube Stereo 170 SL, aber die ESD macht einfach mehr Spass. An flowigen Trails kommt man sehr gut voran, vor allem in die Kurven (Kettenstrebe ist auf 417mm gestellt). Kleinere Jumps und Drops (bis ca. 1M) macht das Rad auch gut mit. Ausser ruppige Trailabschnitte ist es gleich schnell, wie ein Trail Fully. Wenn es ruppig wird muss man sich selber daran erinnern, dass es kein Fully ist, da das Rad sehr gut beschleunigt. Berg hoch ist es sehr bequem und man sitzt sehr aufrecht (habe 2cm Spacer unter den Vorbau), Gewichtsverteilung ist sehr gut und ein sehr direktes Gefühl, da nichts wippt...Für Bunny Hopping und Trial Tricks ist die Tretlager etwas zu tief, aber warscheinlich ist es auch deshalb so stabil in den Kurven...
Noch zu den Rad selber: den Rahmen noch in  Dezember 2020 in den Staaten vorbestellt, dann gegen Ende Mai 2021 bezahlt und Ende November 2021 erhalten. Bis dahin habe ich Teile gesammelt, einiges kam von meine Restekiste. Hier noch die Teileliste:
Rahmen: Kona Honzo ESD Grösse L
Gabel: Fox 36 Float Performance Elite 160 GRIP 2 , 160mm
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Race Face Aeffect 40mm
Lenker: Race Face Sixc 35/780mm Carbon
Griffe: Ergon GE1 EVO
Sattelstütze: One Up Components 210mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel
Tretlager: Rotor Steel BSA 73/30mm
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 170mm mit 30-er Kettenblatt
Pedale: Crank Brothers Stamp 7 Large
Bremsen: Shimano Saint , vorne Shimano SM-RT 66 200mm Bremsscheiben mit Trickstuff Power Beläge, hinten 180mm Bremsscheibe mit Shimano Metal Beläge
Laufrad vorne: DT Swiss 240S Straightpull Nabe mit XM481 Felge, Sapim D-Light Speichen und Alunippel
Laufrad hinten: DT Swiss 240S Straightpull Nabe mit 54-er Zahnscheibe, EX511 Felge, Sapim D-Light Speichen und Alunippel.
Reifen: Maxxis Assegai 29x2,5" EXO+ vorne, Maxxis Agressor 29x2,5" DD hinten
Kettenführung und Bashguard: E-thirteen TRS Plus
Schalthebel und Schaltwerk: SRAM XO1 11-Fach
Kette: Shimano XT CN-HG701 11-Fach
Kasette: Shimano Deore M5100 11-Fach 11-51 Zähne
Gewicht: 15,6 Kg


----------



## MX-Bubu (7. Dezember 2022)

digo schrieb:


> Rahmen: Kona Honzo ESD Grösse L --> Check
> Gabel: Fox 36 Float Performance Elite 160 GRIP 2 , 160mm --> Check, nur mit Fukushima
> Steuersatz: Chris King --> Acros
> Vorbau: Race Face Aeffect 40mm --> Turbine in 32 mm
> ...


Bis auf die Schaltung sind unsere Aufbauten ja wirklich fast gleich...
Da muss man dich loben, für so eine gute Komponentenwahl


----------

